# chris paul overated?



## kevin lewis (Aug 8, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_paul/index.html 

chris paul has got to be the most overated player in the history of the nba.
they acually consided him to be an allstar last season, with only 16.1 points a game and 7.8 assits.
even stupid baron davis did better then that little punk and baron didnt even have a good year. and every1 is saying chris paul is the best point gaurd. well his not


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

I agree that Paul is really overrated and this last year could've been a fluke. So we will have to see how he preforms this coming year. I know in the games he played against Deron Williams. Deron out played Paul.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

kevin lewis said:


> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_paul/index.html
> 
> chris paul has got to be the most overated player in the history of the nba.
> they acually consided him to be an allstar last season, with only *16.1 points a game and 7.8 assits.*
> even stupid baron davis did better then that little punk and baron didnt even have a good year. and every1 is saying chris paul is the best point gaurd. well his not


LOL!! I'll bet you joined this forum just to say this right? LOL!! Did any other rookie have 16.1pts and 7.8 assists last season?


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> LOL!! I'll bet you joined this forum just to say this right? LOL!! Did any other rookie have 16.1pts and 7.8 assists last season?


Definately not, and by the way, stats aren't everything to judge a player, ever saw him play Mr.Thread creator?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> I agree that Paul is really overrated and this last year could've been a fluke. So we will have to see how he preforms this coming year. I know in the games he played against Deron Williams. Deron out played Paul.


Feb. 22

Deron....31:06 17pts. 3asts. 4rbs. 3stls. 5fouls. 3tos
Paul...39:27 18pts. 7asts. 2rbs. 7sts. 0fouls. 3tos

Feb. 25

Deron..22:46 14pts. 1ast. 2rbs. 1stl. 5fouls. 2tos
Paul...38:54 23pts. 8asts. 2rbs. 2stls. 5fouls 5tos.


March 27

Deron...35:03 20pts. 5asts. 6rbs. 0stls. 3fouls. 2tos
Paul...26:16 11pts. 7asts. 1rb. 1stl. 3fouls. 2tos

April 14

Deron....42:35 17pts. 3asts. 6rbs. 0stls. 4fouls. 1to
Paul....35:29 11pts. 7asts. 4rbs. 1stl. 2fouls. 1to

By the looks of this, Deron didn't "outplay" Paul as much as you guys would like to think.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> I agree that Paul is really overrated and this last year could've been a fluke. So we will have to see how he preforms this coming year. I know in the games he played against Deron Williams. Deron out played Paul.


I always find this incredibly amusing of the Jazz homers.It completely ignores reality.The fact is that Deron Williams did not outplay anyone because he wasn't even being guarded in those games.The Hornets were focused upon the Jazz' good players and they made a conscious decision to leave Deron Williams completely open to shoot all he wanted.He hit some shots good for him.In the meanwhile the Jazz were completely focused upon stopping Chris Paul and they kept Kirilenko waiting in the paint for the entire game because he was beating Williams over and over again.

When people ignore you there is a reason.When they focus their entire defense upon you there is also a reason.The entire second half of last year Chris Paul faced defenses designed exclusively to stop him.Everyone knew that noone on the Hornets could beat them from outside and they played a sagging defense designed to use as many defenders as necessary to stop penetration.What does it tell you when Jerry Sloan and every other coach in the NBA are out designing defenses to stop a rookie point guard?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I agree that Paul is a bit overrated,but there was no other rookie playing at his level, and with him playing in a team like New Orleans after what they went through in the summer, He alreadly had the spot light set on him. So even if he played average he would've been a well advertised rookie. But let not take anything away from paul, if, he's a very talented rookie, a very lucky rookie to be put in a team like New orleans, but he wasn't pick #4 overall for nothing.


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

I generally try not to pay any attention to posters that end their posts with "well his not". Public school systems today.....


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Alrite, first of all, stop drinkin ur lil sip cup of haterade because you sound stupid right about now. Second of all, HE WAS A ROOKIE!! 16.1 ppg and 7.8 apg are EXTREMELY good for a rookie these days, especially those assist numbers which show that he has very good court awareness. So of course he was not overrated, people just have high expectations for him and his skill set regardless of the amount of minutes he recieved. Even if he gets less time next season, the experience he gained his rookie year will improve his level and he is only gonna get better, dont you think?


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

He seems to be a GS fan, so he's the "I praise Baron, hate Paul" kind of guy.
Haha, still laughing at his statement "The most overrated player *in the history of NBA*"
People are nuts these days.


----------



## kevin lewis (Aug 8, 2006)

infact i am a hornets fan.
i just do not like chris paul i dnt even like baron davis, i just had to choose a good point gaurd who had a bad season. REALLY BAD SEASON


----------



## dwadenumba1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Chris Paul isn't a bit overrated at all. He averaged 16 pts 8 ast and 5 reb in his rookie season. He had 5 reb at 6'2. He deserves all the hype he is getting which isn't that much


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

dwadenumba1 said:


> Chris Paul isn't a bit overrated at all. He averaged 16 pts 8 ast and 5 reb in his rookie season. He had 5 reb at *6'2.* He deserves all the hype he is getting which isn't that much


He's not even that tall. I believe they have him at 6'0.


----------



## kevin lewis (Aug 8, 2006)

i agree that he is a good player but people were pissed off that he didnt get into the allstar game, i mean come on!


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

your saying rhat chris paul is over rated... 
he turned around this team this season.
they came from there worst season ever to almost making the playoffs
... and that makes chris paul overrated?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

kevin lewis said:


> i agree that he is a good player but people were pissed off that he didnt get into the allstar game, i mean come on!


You're bringing up the All-Star game 6 months later? Most people know that most rookies don't end up in the all-star game so I'm pretty sure that no one was really "pissed off". Most knew that his chances on making that was slim to none so whatever argument you're looking for on this subject is dead. I do believe he was the only rookie last season mentioned for the honors though. 

You said in your post below that you "had to choose a good point guard who had a bad season. Really bad season". Choose for what? If you're looking for a good point guard that had a really bad season you shouldn't be looking at Paul. He's only had 1 NBA season and it was a good one.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Tell me, how many PURE point guards exist in the NBA today? Im talking about guys that have the ability to turn their entire teams around (Steve Nash, Jason Kidd), not guys like Stephon Marbury or Baron Davis. The reason why he has gotten so much praise this past season is because he is a PURE point and because he did what a point guard is actually supposed to do, *which is extremely rare these days.* No, he didnt score 20+ ppg and lead the league in threes, but to reiterate, he did what a point guard is supposed to do- make the team better and facilitate the offense. Thats whats wrong with a lot of these young ballers- they are so caught up in increasing their scoring numbers that they forget that they are on a *team*. You dont see as many pure points these days because of that.


----------



## kevin lewis (Aug 8, 2006)

New Orleans starting line up after trade deadline in 2004/2005:
c-Jamal Magliore
pf-pjbrown
sf-lee nialon
sg-jr smith
pg-dan Dickau
WORST ROSTER IN NBA
now last seasons line up
c-i dnt even no after they lost magliore
pf-david west (very very good season)
sf-desmond mason
sg-kirk snyder/jrsmith(b4 both being traded)
pg-chris paul(very good season)

it wasnt just chris paul buddy, his OVERATED!!!
and "jmes home" do you live on the computer?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

kevin lewis said:


> New Orleans starting line up after trade deadline in 2004/2005:
> c-Jamal Magliore
> pf-pjbrown
> sf-lee nialon
> ...


So take Paul out and insert Dickau for last season. Do you think the Hornets would have won 20 extra games with Dickau as the starting point guard? No one said it was all Chris Paul. West emerged last season as well and Speedy was a good backup point. It wasn't ALL Paul but he was one of the big reasons for the turnaround. If you think Paul is overrated, that is your opinion. You don't need to try to convince anyone here. Do you think if you keep saying it you just might start believing it? LOL! You just put next to Pauls name in parentheses (very good season), so what's the problem?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

kevin lewis, do you think someone else should have been Rookie of the Year last season? If so, who? Please let us know.


----------



## Big J (Jul 29, 2005)

Chris Paul may be slightly overrated but that's only becuase he's a rookie! No he didn't deserve to be in the all-star game, but to average 16.1 points, 5.1 rebounds, 7.8 assists, and 2.24 steals per game (third best in the whole freakin league) as a rookie is a very damn good sign that he will become an all-star in the near future. He was a good pick-up for the Hornetts, and combined with Peja Stojakovic, Bobby Jackson, and an emerging David West - he should help lead his team into the playoffs.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

monta ellis should of won rookie of the year 
6.8 ppg 1.8 apg and .65 steals per game


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

nah jus kidding chris paul deserved rookie of the year. but u are right chris paul is overated. maybe channing frye could of won?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> nah jus kidding chris paul deserved rookie of the year. but u are right chris paul is overated. maybe channing frye could of won?



What makes him overrated in your opinion? Because people talk about him a lot? I just wanna know what you think. He did just about what most people said he would do coming into the league didn't he? Now if he hadn't lived up to the expectations he had coming into the league and people still talked about him everytime you looked around, then I'd think he was overrated as well. I think if Paul would not have won ROY, Villanueva may have gotten it.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

who will win rookie of the year next year?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

ronna_meade21 said:


> nah jus kidding chris paul deserved rookie of the year. but u are right chris paul is overated. maybe channing frye could of won?


Channing Frye had to many injuries and he was also overrated because he played in New York.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

ronna_meade21 said:


> who will win rookie of the year next year?


Maybe Adam Morrison or Brandon Roy, Randy Foye is another possibity but he might not get as many touches as Roy or Morrison because he's playing with garnett and Mike james, so he'll be the third option while the first 2 I mention will be the 1st or 2nd option.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Channing Frye had to many injuries and he was also overrated because he played in New York.


I don't think Frye was overrated. He played really well before getting injured.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I don't think Frye was overrated. He played really well before getting injured.


well he definitly got more recognition than a Raymond Felton or Deron Williams and i think they played at the same level Fyre did.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> well he definitly got more recognition than a Raymond Felton or Deron Williams and i think they played at the same level Fyre did.


Frye played well before his injury. Frye only played 65 games and still ended up being the 3rd in scoring and 3rd in rebounds amongst rookies. Williams and Felton started having some of their best games towards the end of the season. Maybe Frye got more recognition (although I didn't really see it) because he was playing better earlier on than Felton and Williams. Felton certainly got his recognition by earning Eastern Conference Rookie of the Month for the last 3 months of the season.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

channing frye is the bomb. his not overated. 

mike miller is underated


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Chris Paul is not overrated at all. Great players aren't the ones who score 30 points a game (although the ones who do arent too shabby). He made his team better, by distributing the ball and doing the little things. Part of the reason David West had a good season was because of Chris Paul. Chris Paul is the guy everyone likes to play with because of his unselfishness and ability to pass. He was most of the reason the Hornets were close to a playoff berth. He is the younger Steve Nash in the way that he turns a whole franchise around just because of his ability to make his teammates better. To say he is overrated is basically saying that his contributions to the team don't mean squat, when really they mean everything to the Hornets.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Chris Paul is not overrated or underrated. Sloan ruins rookies, that is a fact. Rather the jazz get paul, deron, or felton, either one would of struggled his rookie year. It's the 2nd or 3rd year for the jazz draftees to see if they made the right decission.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

For this year, I would bet for Roy, but then I'll lose, because Morrison will win.
I always lose bets.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Ranks #7 in the NBA in Assists Per Game(7.8) 
Ranks #17 in the NBA in Free-Throw Percentage(0.847)
Ranks #3 in the NBA in Steals Per Game(2.24) 
Ranks #17 in the NBA in Free Throws(394.0)
Ranks #5 in the NBA in Assists(611.0) 
Ranks #1 in the NBA in Steals(175.0)
Ranks #6 in the NBA in Assists Per Turnover(3.34) 
Ranks #7 in the NBA in Steals Per Turnover(0.96)
Ranks #16 in the NBA in Free Throws Per 48 Minutes(6.74) 
Ranks #6 in the NBA in Assists Per 48 Minutes(10.4)
Ranks #2 in the NBA in Steals Per 48 Minutes(2.99) 
Ranks #15 in the NBA in Efficiency Ranking Per 48 Minutes(28.31)


----------

